# John Deere 310 power steering problem . PLEASE HELP!



## jenn81 (10 mo ago)

power steering problem john deere backhoe 310
I have just replaced a new power steering pump to my John Deere Backhoe 310. But it is still not moving. 
Anyone can assist?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Can you take the weight off the front wheels and turn the wheels stop to stop! You may have to do that to bleed any air out of the system.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

If you happen to have air in your PS system, it is important that you maintain the fluid level so you don't introduce more air into the system as you are purging. Typical procedure is 1) steer full right. 2) refill PS reservoir. 3) steer full left. ) 4) refill PS reservoir. Normally, this is all that's required.


----------



## jenn81 (10 mo ago)

thank you so much for the replies on my john deere backhoe 310D power steering problem. i appreciated the help given. 
i had tried the above suggestions, but it is still not moving.
Anything else i should do ? any other suggestions/advice

thank you.


----------

